# Schulterchirurg gesucht



## mittichec (12. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe mich neulich beim fahren übel gelegt und mir dabei den Oberarmkopf mehrfach gebrochen. Mein Orthopäde hat mich nun zur Sicherheit an einen Chrirugen überweisen. Er sagte aber auch, da Schulteroperationen extrem schwierig und Risikoreich seien, sollte ich jedenfalls einen Spezialisten befragen.
Da mir ein solcher nicht und euch evtl. bekannt ist, bitte ich um Vorschläge welche Ärzte sich durch Schulter OP's vielleicht bei euch oder euren Bekannten einen echten Namen gemacht haben.
Vielen Dank,
mitti


----------



## redrace (12. März 2011)

mittichec schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mich neulich beim fahren übel gelegt und mir dabei den Oberarmkopf mehrfach gebrochen. Mein Orthopäde hat mich nun zur Sicherheit an einen Chrirugen überweisen. Er sagte aber auch, da Schulteroperationen extrem schwierig und Risikoreich seien, sollte ich jedenfalls einen Spezialisten befragen.
> Da mir ein solcher nicht und euch evtl. bekannt ist, bitte ich um Vorschläge welche Ärzte sich durch Schulter OP's vielleicht bei euch oder euren Bekannten einen echten Namen gemacht haben.
> Vielen Dank,
> mitti



Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (12. März 2011)

Hallo,
Dr. Steuer ist sehr zu empfehlen, allerdings das Krankenhaus, in dem er arbeitet, weniger.
Auch ein wahrer Schulterspezi ist Dr. Fleega, hat ne kleine Privatklinik.
In Betracht ziehen würde ich auch Dr. Müller-Stromberg im PetrusKH.
Ich denke mit den dreien hast Du die Top-Adressen in Bonn!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. März 2011)

mittichec schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mich neulich beim fahren übel gelegt und mir dabei den Oberarmkopf mehrfach gebrochen. Mein Orthopäde hat mich nun zur Sicherheit an einen Chrirugen überweisen. Er sagte aber auch, da Schulteroperationen extrem schwierig und Risikoreich seien, sollte ich jedenfalls einen Spezialisten befragen.
> Da mir ein solcher nicht und euch evtl. bekannt ist, bitte ich um Vorschläge welche Ärzte sich durch Schulter OP's vielleicht bei euch oder euren Bekannten einen echten Namen gemacht haben.
> Vielen Dank,
> mitti


Das Alfred Krupp Krankenhaus in Essen ,die Schulterspezialisten im Ruhrgebiet schlecht hin.Kann ich nur empfehlen war selbst dort zur OP.Gruss


----------



## bikegeissel (12. März 2011)

Ich war vor 5 Jahren (baoh so lange ist das schon her?)
hier:
http://www.klinik-am-ring.de/Orthopaedie/

Dr. Preis hat mich damals operiert - ich kann nur sagen - perfektes Ergebnis.
Bin zu 99,9% mechanisch wiedehergestellt. Der Mann ist auf Gelenke - insbesondere auf Knie und Schulter spezialisiert.

Allerfings ist die Klinik am Ring nur für Privatzahler - falls Du gesetzlich versichert bist, kannst Du je nach Kasse das Glück haben, dass die den gesetzlichen Beitrag leisten und Du den Rest zahlen musst.

Meine Tossy III/Rockwood IV OPs (waren zwei Stück) mit allem Pipapo haben mich (bzw. meine Kasse) damals runde 10000 gekostet.


----------



## tandemlilly (13. März 2011)

Hallo Mitti,

ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren in Wuppertal im Bestheda KH von Dr.med. Ulrich Leyer die linke Schulter operieren lassen. 20 Wochen nach dem Unfall bin ich wieder den ersten Marathon gefahren und habe ihn ohne Probleme beendet. Aber wie schon redfraggle schrieb, die Ärzte sind top, das KH flop!

Gute Besserung 
Jana


----------



## followupup (13. März 2011)

wurde damals in der Uniklinik Münster operiert, Schwerpunkt Schulterchirurgie

http://www.traumacentrum.de/?kat=schwerpunkte&fachbereiche_ID=22&lg=de


----------



## chris12 (13. März 2011)

ich hatte auch ein riesen problem was fast 1 jahr lang nicht richtig diagnostiziert wurde weil mein arzt nur ein ct gemacht hat. erst 10monate später konnte ich ihn für ein mrt überzeugen weil kaum besserungen festgestellt werden konnte.

u.a. war die bizepssehne und rotatorenmanschette gerissen sowie ist ein stückchen aus dem kopf geborchen. bei mir waren es fast ausschließlich weichteile die betroffen waren.

die schulter ist so komplex aufgebaut, dass bei einer operation möglichst weinig gesundes material zerstört werden soll. das geht nur mit hilfe der arthroskopie, hängt aber auch von der art der verletzung ab.

dann habe ich lange recherchiert und bin ganz in meiner nähe auf dr. nebelung gestoßen:

http://www.marienkrankenhaus-kaiserswerth.de/unsere_kliniken/arthroskopie_sporttraumatologie/

die unterbringung ist halt nicht auf dem neuesten modischen stil und ehr rustikal aber alle mitarbeiter dort sind top und geben sich größte mühe. die patienten kommen aus ganz deutschland zu ihm.

gruss
chris


----------



## PoliceCar (13. März 2011)

mittichec schrieb:


> ... Mein Orthopäde hat mich nun zur Sicherheit an einen Chrirugen überweisen.


 
Nun, ich bezweifle einfach mal, daß Du hier wirklich sachdienliche Hinweise bekommst. Dein Orthopäde wird Dich wohl schon an jemanden verwiesen haben, der für dieses Gebiet in Frage kommt. Brüche sind durchweg klassifiziert und die Behandlung ist i.d.R. auch weitgehend "normiert". Will heißen, daß typische Brüche (und das sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nahezu alle Brüche) überall gleich behandelt werden (sollten) ... Komplikationen sind nie auszuschließen und der Patientenkopf sollte bei der Heilung auch mithelfen. Zuviel Mißtrauen ist da eher hinderlich ...
Der Raum KBU ist nun auch nicht gerade als medizinische Diaspora bekannt ... 
Auch wenn Du privat versichert bist, steht nicht unbedingt der Chef am Tisch. Der kann auch nicht alles können und hat seine Leute zur Seite ...

Natürlich solltest Du keinen Chirurgen aufsuchen der sonst nur Blinddärme entfernt oder Fußnägel schneidet ... ^^


----------



## Redfraggle (15. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Nun, ich bezweifle einfach mal, daß Du hier wirklich sachdienliche Hinweise bekommst.



Sorry, aber das ist totaler Mumpitz.
Ich bin Physiotherapeutin und operierte Schultern mein täglich Brot!
Leider auch schlecht gemachte.
Da ich vermutete, daß der Fragensteller hier aus dem Raum stammt, haben sich meine Vorschläge auf Ärzte aus der Umgebung beschränkt.


----------



## mittichec (15. März 2011)

Ich finde die Hinweise hier schon sehr sachdienlich und bedanke mich dafür. Der Orthopäde hat vorschriftsgemäß niemanden empfohlen, wies aber darauf hin, dass meine Verletzung gewisse Operationsrisiken birgt und daher von einem Fachmann behandelt werden sollte.
Da ich einen solchen nicht kenne habe ich hier die Erfahrungen der Leute aus der Region angefragt, die auch bereitwillig genannt wurden. Werde nun versuchen, einen Termin zu bekommen, das ist ja auc nicht immer so einfach.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Mitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> dann habe ich lange recherchiert und bin ganz in meiner nähe auf dr. nebelung gestoßen:
> 
> http://www.marienkrankenhaus-kaiserswerth.de/unsere_kliniken/arthroskopie_sporttraumatologie/
> 
> ...



Hallo,
diesen Schulterspezialisten kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Bin vor 21 Monaten dort an der rechten Schulter operiert worden. Ist alles wieder bestens in Ordnung. Die Unterbringung kann man auch als gesetzlich Versicherter verbessern, indem man privat ein Einzelzimmer bucht (ca. 85,00 / Tag), aber bei 3-4 Tage Aufenthalt ein überschaubarer Rahmen mit erster Klasse Versorgung.
Schnell vorstellig werden, da die Wartezeiten bis zum OP-Termin ca. 3-4 Monate dauern, aber das Warten lohnt sich.
VG Werner


----------



## chris12 (15. März 2011)

dr. nebelung ist priv. dozent und ich privat versichert. trotzdem sind die matrazen durch und die zimmer echt..... gebraucht. wie das ganze gebäude, es wird/wurde saniert. aber was solls. einzelzimmer wollte ich nie haben, ganz alleine ist doch echt langweilig. ein zweibettzimmer ist gut genug. die verpflegung ist auch super. dr. nebelung ist etwas trocken aber irgendwie cool. und der rest von der belegschaft gibt sich auch viel mühe. der beste spruch der pfleger direkt nach der narkose: hier muss KEINER schmerzen leiden. und es war tatsächlich so. man bekommt soviel dope bis man nichts mehr merkt.

die wartezeit kann man ggf. verkürzen wenn man angibt terminlich sehr flexibel zu sein und keinen anreisetag benötigt. ich wohne ca. 20min vom kh entfernt. sie hatten dann bei mir angerufen ob ich nicht auch früher am datum x um 7:00uhr bei ihnen sein könnte. und so hatte ich nur eine wartezeit von 1 1/2 Monaten.


----------



## bansaiman (16. März 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dr. Steuer ist sehr zu empfehlen, allerdings das Krankenhaus, in dem er arbeitet, weniger.
> Auch ein wahrer Schulterspezi ist Dr. Fleega, hat ne kleine Privatklinik.
> In Betracht ziehen würde ich auch Dr. Müller-Stromberg im PetrusKH.
> ...




Jepp, das sidn die Top Adressen in Bonn.
Steuer super, aber KH ist privat! DA war meine Mutter mit schöner Fraktur des oiberen Sprunggelenks, super geheilt (der hat die Handballmannschaft betreut.)
Müller Stromberg auch im KH Petrus, da war ich mit entzündeter Schulter und meine Freundin arbeitet da im Röntgen, daher auch gut Insider Erfahrungen ;-) udn bei mir lief´s auch gut 
Such einen von denen aus!
Gute BEsserung!


----------

